
KDE FreeBSD 2020.1 - jrepinc
https://euroquis.nl/freebsd/2020/01/11/freebsd.html
======
gen3
Early 2019 I tried getting KDE installed onto OpenBSD and was greeted with
v3.5. Does anyone know if these KDE packages are in the default FreeBSD
repository’s?

~~~
prakhunov
They are:
[https://www.freshports.org/x11/kde5](https://www.freshports.org/x11/kde5)

~~~
gen3
Thanks! I’m not very experienced with BSD.

------
lupinglade
But how stable is it in everyday use?

